# PCMCIA TV hybrid Karte



## NiciB (25. Juni 2006)

Hallo!

Ich überlege mir folgende Karte zuzulegen: MSI TV @nywhere

Die Karte soll bei einem FUSI 1,7 GhZ, 512 MB Ram Laptop eingesetzt werden.

Gibt es Erfahrungsberichte zu dieser Karte? Oder Empfehlungen für eine andere?

Wie sieht es bei diesen Karten mit Empfang und Qualität aus? Funktionieren sie auch in Autos oder Zug (nicht ICE mit 300 km/h, eher so 150 km/h)

Bin für Tipps dankbar!


----------

